

Ask HN: How much would you pay for an American made iPhone? - kentf

I was talking about this with my uncle last night and I settled on a number of $500 more than what I currently pay. Luckily, I can afford that and even though I normally wouldn&#x27;t pay that much for a phone, to know that it was made in America (I am Canadian, so Canada would be fine too) is worth an extra $500.<p>I have no idea what the actual costs are in something like this, but I am curious what you all think?
======
kentf
Last point, I feel like this wouldn't be their main iPhone. It would simply be
a choice. Like you could choose to have it made in America and pay the extra
money. I realize that probably kills the economies of scale that you could
have, but curious nonetheless.

------
kentf
If anyone knows why this is out of the question, I would love to know why too.

~~~
t_7u_ol8
American employees are too expensive, and have too many rights. You can't
compete with child slaves in China when you have a federal minimum wage and
labor laws. They're even cheaper than robots.

